# My next cooler ( maybe )



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

Well due to working in heavy industry I have managed to come across a chilled water bubbler

http://www.aquacooler.com.au/8137.html
( the top unit )

thats was replaced for no apparent reason i could see other than it was dirty. I know it was working fine.
Anyway I read about a cool mod ages ago ( I really have to find the article again ) that outlined how to use one of these things in line to chill your coolant down to whatever temp you want ( 5 to 10 C ). 
Basically you have a reservoir that your coolant flows into that is chilled and then pumped back out and it is all housed inside the unit. You basically cut all the top off which reduces the actual size down to manageable. The things are quiet and it really eliminates the need for a radiator as well.
I Have a spare system sitting in boxes that will be my test rig so over the next couple of months i will have a play around. 
This is not a thing I have to do as I already have a nice swiftech water cooling system but just a project for the sake of my curiosity and a cool article to take pics along the way.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Sounds interesting, so give it a go and let us know how it comes out. This might turn in to a major job, so hope the wife's "honey do" list stays in check while you try this out.


----------

